# i need help



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW (Dec 9, 2009)

okay guys ihave been plowing for 9 seasons this season i was tring to go on my own i do have 1 contract i have given alot of bids out and no one has called back if you need a good sub or have to much work load i would be gratfull if i could get something

95 dodge ram 1500
2010 meyer lotpro
2010 meyer multi wings
2010 buyerrs saltdogg vbox 1 yarder

i have spent way to much money on new stuff and repairs this is going to make me or brake me.....


----------

